
DjangoCon Europe 2016: Call for Sponsors - tweakz
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2016/feb/09/djangocon-europe-2016-call-sponsors/
======
vessenes
I want to say this carefully and respectfully, not least because I believe in
the guidelines here on HN.

But, my last experience (2011) with Django was not encouraging. It's not that
it doesn't do what it says on the tin, I believe that it does. It's that it's
just so darn complex to work with. Installation was very, very difficult. And,
once built, it felt like there were a number of layers of 'magic' between me
and getting something done.

I know there are tradeoffs in content management systems; I launched and sold
two companies based on content management tools, the later one based on the
ArsDigita Community System in 1998, and so I would say I have at least 10
years of CMS experience in a variety of different environments and languages.

I have a bias against magic, and maybe magic is what's needed for most CMSes.
But I still have a little shudder when I think about dealing with install and
configuration, backup and datamodel changes in a very small site.

Can anyone offer a counterpoint? I'd like to be able to change my mind if it
should be changed.

~~~
mundanevoice
Hello! I have been writing Django for more than 3 years now and I think I
qualify to give a counterpoint. First, I would agree that Django's
documentation could be more beginner friendly. But you know providing
excellent cutting edge tool and providing excellent documentation is a very
difficult task and it does require some more love.

Django as a framework is very different form traditional CMSes like wordpress,
Drupal etc. It is mostly meant to write scalable web services with great speed
and has batteries included for example a good ORM, migration assistant, good
admin etc.

If CMS is your usecase, you should have tried Django CMS(it is built on top of
Django and support great features. ([http://www.django-
cms.org/en/](http://www.django-cms.org/en/))

I think you need to understand that every framework or library in the world
requires you to read the documentation. There is not shortcut.

However, Django CMS also comes up with a very nice
installer([http://docs.django-
cms.org/en/develop/introduction/install.h...](http://docs.django-
cms.org/en/develop/introduction/install.html)). It automates almost
everything. Whenever you change your model, you generate migrations and run
it. python manage.py makemigrations python manage.py migrate

I think coming from other framework/language, just be a little patient and
give it another try. If you still feel any issues, feel free to jump in the
IRC (#django, #django-cms) and ask your questions. The community is nice and
kind enough and you will probably never hit a roadblock.

~~~
vessenes
Clearly the community is a huge asset! This is some of the politest advocacy
I've seen in an Open Source project. Thank you!

